# Off Topic > The Water Cooler >  >  Excel 2016 Sucks!

## JapanDave

Carried on from the 2013 thread.

http://www.excelforum.com/the-water-...3-sucks-7.html

----------


## Cookstein2

Why do they advertise all O365 subscriptions as fully installed up-to-date versions of Office365 when Excel2016 includes the PowerPivot/Query/Maps..... family. I subscribe to O365-Home and subsequently do not have access to PowerPivot and the like despite the O365H product page stating;

'Office 365 Home includes: Fully installed Office applications (Now includes the new Office 2016 apps)'

'Always have the latest, fully installed versions of Word, Excel, PowerPoint, OneNote, Outlook, Publisher, and Access and capture your ideas however you work best—using a keyboard, pen, or touchscreen.'


There is a UserVoice 'idea' posted which asks that the PowerX family be included in all O365 versions. Seems to have been ignored so far by MS but could we put some more votes towards it to see if we get any movement from MS on this?

https://excel.uservoice.com/forums/3...vot-powerquery

----------


## rorya

Do you not have Get and Transform on the Data menu, or 3D map (in the Tours group) on the Insert tab?

----------


## AlKey

I do have an *Office365* subscription with MS Office 2016 and I have no issues. Updates such as new functions, PowerPivot and PowerQuery installed automatically once they became available.

----------


## Cookstein2

> Do you not have Get and Transform on the Data menu, or 3D map (in the Tours group) on the Insert tab?



I don't think i do, I'd have to check to make sure but pretty certain i don't. I know for sure i don't have the 'Manage data model' option on the data tab





> I do have an *Office365* subscription with MS Office 2016 and I have no issues. Updates such as new functions, PowerPivot and PowerQuery installed automatically once they became available.



Which version of O365 do you have? Home, Personal, ProPlus, Business or Enterprise? Or do you also have a standalone Excel 2016 installed alongside Office365?

----------


## rorya

My understanding is that the latest position was that all 2016 versions have Get and Transform (the tool formerly known as Power Query) and 3D map (Power map). Power Pivot full functionality we're still complaining about - IMO the data model is pretty pointless without it.

----------


## AlKey

@*Cookstein2* 
Mine is Personal and comes with Office 2016

----------


## Cookstein2

> My understanding is that the latest position was that all 2016 versions have Get and Transform (the tool formerly known as Power Query) and 3D map (Power map). Power Pivot full functionality we're still complaining about - IMO the data model is pretty pointless without it.



Sorry, only just managed to check. Yes, your right, I have both Get and Transform (PowerQuery) and 3DMaps (PowerMaps). I don't have any of the PowerPivot as you suggest.

Looking at this site http://www.powerpivotpro.com/get-the-software/ confirms that the majority of Office365 subscriptions do not include PowerPivot

@AlKey you say you have PowerPivot with your O365 Personal sub? Do you have the 'Manage Data Model' option in the Data tab?

----------


## AlKey

Please see this link
https://support.office.com/en-us/art...8-fc4798f39ea8

----------


## Cookstein2

Microsoft Office Power Pivot isn't listed under my COM addins. All I have is PowerMaps addin and TeamFoundation

----------


## Cookstein2

if people aren't happy with the lack of full PowerPivot functionality in Excel2016 as supplied with the majority of Office 365 subscriptions then please vote here

----------

